# Sunshine Mills, Inc. is expanding its recall of pet food that were made with corn that contained high levels of aflatoxin.



## daveomak (Oct 10, 2020)

October 8, 2020 — Sunshine Mills, Inc. is expanding its recall of *15 brands* of pet food that were made with corn that contained *high levels* of *aflatoxin*.









						15 Pet Food Brands Recalled Due to High Levels of Aflatoxin
					

Complete details of the October 2020 aflatoxin pet food recall... as reported by the editors of the Dog Food Advisor.




					www.dogfoodadvisor.com
				




*What’s Recalled?*

The following brands and products are *affected by this recall*:










The *lot codes* can be located on the back of each bag.

*About the Expanded Recall*

This is an expansion of the recall initiated September 2, 2020, after an investigation along with the U.S. Food and Drug Administration determined that additional *corn-based* pet foods produced between April 3 and April 5, 2020 may contain corn from a single load of corn with *elevated levels of aflatoxin*.


No illnesses have been reported in association with these products to date, and no other Sunshine Mills, Inc. pet food products are affected by this announcement.


Sunshine Mills, Inc. has chosen to expand its voluntary recall to include these additional products as a precautionary measure in furtherance of its commitment to the safety and quality of its products.

*About Aflatoxin*

Aflatoxin is a naturally occurring mold by-product from the growth of Aspergillus flavus and can be *harmful to pets* if consumed in significant quantities.


Pets with aflatoxin toxicity (aflatoxicosis) may show symptoms of illness including sluggishness or lethargy combined with a reluctance to eat, vomiting, yellowish tint to the eyes or gums, diarrhea, and in some cases, death.


Pets experiencing any of these symptoms after consuming the recalled products should be seen by a veterinarian.

*Where Were the Products Sold?*

The affected brands were distributed in retail stores *within the United States*.


Principle Super Premium Natural Dog Food is exported exclusively to a distributor in Japan. Sortsman’s Pride Maintenance Adult Formula Dog Food is also exported to a distributor in Japan and Colombia.


Retailers who received the recalled lots have been contacted and asked to pull any remaining inventory of these lots from their shelves.


There are no other Champ®, Field Trial®, Good Dog, Hunter’s Special®, Old Glory®, Paws Happy Life®, Pet Expert, Principle, Retriever®, River Bend, Sportsman’s Pride®, Sprout®, Thrifty®, Top Runner® or Whiskers & Tails products or other lot codes of these products affected by this voluntary recall.

*What to Do?*

Consumers who have purchased the recalled products should *discontinue use* of the product and may *return* the unused portion to the place of purchase for a *full refund*.


Consumers may contact Sunshine Mills, Inc. customer service at (800) 705-2111 from 7AM to 4PM Central Time, Monday through Friday.


Or by email at [email protected] for additional information.


The expansion of this voluntary recall is being conducted with the knowledge of the U.S. Food and Drug Administration.


U.S. citizens can report complaints about FDA-regulated pet food products by calling the consumer complaint coordinator in your area.


Or go to the FDA’s “Report a Pet Food Complaint” page.


Canadians can report any health or safety incidents related to the use of this product by filling out the Consumer Product Incident Report Form.

*Get Lifesaving Recall Alerts by Email*

Get free dog food recall alerts sent to you *by email*. Subscribe to The Dog Food Advisor’s emergency recall notification system.


There’s no cost. No spam ever. Cancel any time.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 10, 2020)

Spent a good portion of my teens in tupelo mississippi where they have a big plant. Always heard horror stories about their dog food. Also felt sorry for people living near the plant as it smelled horrible. Id never feed it to my dog


----------

